# Strange Boot Loop



## Blacknight1333 (May 4, 2012)

Long story short, I managed to get my Samsung Fascinate into a boot loop and I cannot get into either download mode or CWM. I'm not sure how it happened, but it did. I was previously running Cyanogen's Ice Cream Sandwich mod on my phone.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Flash back to stock with Odin.
Or flash cwm4 fixed for cm7 with Odin

Or try this
* [HOWTO] Defeating dreaded ICS Recovery Bootloop*


----------



## Blacknight1333 (May 4, 2012)

Thank you very much. I've broken the boot loop.


----------

